# Problème, Restauration (Ipod Touch)



## Sugh.14 (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
Je n'arrive pas à déterminer mon problème,
Je tente de restaurer mon IPOD Touch, et lorsqu'il est ecrit " Restauration du Logiciel du IPOD", il ne s'y passe aucune progression. Sur mon Ipod il y a une pomme avec la barre en dessous, mais elle ne progresse pas, et pareil pour mon Itune. Cela peut rester des heures, sans aucune réaction de l'un deux.

Ce que je comprends encore moins, c'est que quand je vais le faire dans une autre ordinateur (chez un ami par exemple), la restauration fonctionne ! Ce qui est plate, c'est que rendu chez moi je dois le rérestaurer puisqu'il est identifié à l'autre ordinateur, donc le problème surgit encore.
Merci !!


----------



## Vijay (16 Mars 2010)

Tu es sous quel version de iTunes mac ou Ouindoze???


----------



## Sugh.14 (16 Mars 2010)

Itune 9.0.3, 15

et je sais pas ce que veux dire Ouindoze, mais j'ai pas mac, donc sa doit etre cela


----------



## divoli (16 Mars 2010)

Ouindoze ----> Windows


----------



## Sugh.14 (17 Mars 2010)

ok parfait  j'attends une réponse svp


----------



## Vijay (17 Mars 2010)

Oui oui oui Ouindoze = Windows en Phonétique!!! 

Concernant ton problème ton iPod Touch est formaté en quoi Mac ou Windows?? Je pense Windows 99.9% d'apres ce que tu nous dis.

Tu as bien téléchargé la dernière version du Firmware de l'iPod Touch?

Ton ordinateur ne se met pas en veille pendant l'opération?

Combien de temps as-tu essayé de laisser la restauration s'effectuer?

Enfin-as-tu un code d'erreur qui s'affiche dans iTunes?


----------



## Sugh.14 (17 Mars 2010)

Oui Windows,

Bah concernant le firmware, j'avais la version 2.1.2, et j'ai essayer de mettre la derniere version car lorsqu'on restore cela dit que la derniere version sera installer....et chez moi sa marche pas. J'ai deja aussi essayer la 3.2.2.

Pour l'écran de veille, au début oui, mais par la suite je l'ai enlever et j'ai pu attendre 1h et meme pas 1 petite coche n'est avancé.

Et non aucun code ne saffiche

Par contre quand j'enleve mon ipod apres 1h, parce que j'ai saisis que sa lavait bugger encore, mon ordinateur est tres lente. On dirait quelle travaille encore...dans ce temps je redémarre mon ordinateur et sa revient au normale.

Merci


----------



## Vijay (18 Mars 2010)

Attention sur un Touch pour passer de la version 2.x.x à 3.x.x il faut payer la mise à jour.

Sinon je ne sais pas trop quoi te dire maintenant si ce n'est que tu peux peut être tenter une réinstallation de ton iTunes c'est peut être la meilleure solution. As tu essayé la simple Mise à Jour et pas la restauration? By the Way pourquoi essaies tu de le restaurer??


----------



## Sugh.14 (18 Mars 2010)

J'essaie de le restaurer, car jai essayer de mettre une verssion 3, et que sa la bugger, donc mon seul but maintenant est de juste pouvoir l'ouvrir et réécouter mes chansons car en se moment je peux rien faire avec :S !


----------



## Vijay (19 Mars 2010)

Oui mais la version 3 tu l'as achetée et téléchargée depuis iTunes???


----------



## tombom (19 Mars 2010)

d'apres ce que j'ai lu, le probleme ne semble pas venir de ton ipod mais de ton ordi...

donc, comme je sais que sur Pc, itunes est tres souvent buggué, je te conseil de désinstaller itunes (panneau de configuration / programme / ajout-suppression de programme, ou desinstaller suivant ta version (seven ou vista).

ensuite reinstallation en telecharger itunes ICI
comme ca tu es sur d'avoir la derniere version d'itunes.

ensuite tu rééssais et tu nous dis


----------



## Sugh.14 (19 Mars 2010)

Oui je l'avais faite sa le d'insinstaller, mais je me demande si je l'ai bien faite ?

car quand je l'ai réinstaller, yavait deja dans la bilbiothèque les chansons que javais dans mon Itune ?

aideeee svp


----------

